# Cannister vs Hang On Filters?



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

From everything i've been reading, it seems that a Cannister Filter is the way to go. I am looking at the Eheim 2217 but what is the real difference or advantage between cannister and HOB Filters? I currently have a HOB Whisper ex30 (came with the tank) that the manufacturer claims moves 160 GPH and my 29G tank is crystal clear. Whats the advantage to switching?


----------



## GMODZ (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a 2217 on my 150gallon....canister filters are more quiet and you can put whatever media you want for filtration inside the media baskets....i personally do not like HOB because of the water trickle sound....also with canister you can have the inlet on one end of tank and the outlet on the other side to create better water flow which you can not do with the HOB


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the input. So basically the Cannister just allows for better water flow and the ability to integrate C02 directly into the filter. I am in the process of creating a 29G planted tank and am wondering if I should invest in the pressurized C02 first or go with the filter upgrade. I'm currently using the DIY C02 method.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Evans11 said:


> ...and am wondering if I should invest in the pressurized C02 first or go with the filter upgrade. I'm currently using the DIY C02 method.


If you can only choose one currently, I would go with the pressurized CO2 rather than the filter upgrade.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I love the AquaClear HOB filter line. so easy to use, and fill/ change media. And as long as it is the right size - the tank is in great condition. the right price too.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

To me the reasons for having canisters is that they're typically much higher in volume so you can have more media in there. Also, they tend to go longer periods without needing servicing. Also, compared to HOB filters, their operation tends to be dead silent (especially with better canisters). And as mentioned, the ability to intake and output from any location (compared to a single location for HOBs) makes them especially useful. Also, they allow you to have less dead space around the tank, as you don't need to dedicate a 5" gap for an HOB.



Darkblade48 said:


> If you can only choose one currently, I would go with the pressurized CO2 rather than the filter upgrade.


+1, go with the CO2.



GMODZ said:


> I have a 2217 on my 150gallon


You need at least 2x 2217 for a 150, preferably 3+.


----------



## tendril (Oct 19, 2006)

A canister filter is much easier for a CO2 injected tank. When I was using HOB filters for CO2 injection it was a constant battle to keep surface agitation to a minimum.


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

I keep my water level quite high as I can't stand the splashing noise produced by the HOB waterfall. Essentially there is no noise at all. 

Once setting up the cannister filter, will I require a spray bar? I am trying to avoid having filter tubes etc showing in the aquarium. I much prefer a more natural look. Or where can I get a glass filter intake or spraybar?

Thanks for everyones replies.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

One thing I see written often, is that cannisters can go longer between cleanings. This is a bit of bad practice. Anything in your filter, be it cannister or HOB, is still in the tank. You may not see it, but it is still there. Clean filters operate more efficiently, and regularly removing the solids will result in lower nitrate levels.


----------



## KaraC1980 (Jul 28, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance, but are canister filters like those little charcol and cotton filters that you had to manually figure out the cotton/charcol ratio and stick in the corners of small 1/2 gal - 1 gal goldfish bowls? Or am I way off the mark?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

You are off the mark. What you describe are corner filters.

Canister filters are larger and usually stored under the tank. They suck in water, run it through the filters inside a canister and then return it to the tank. All of this is done with 2 hoses that are attached to the filter system one for intake and one for outtake.


----------



## KaraC1980 (Jul 28, 2009)

oh yeah! I've seen those in use at Petsmart!


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

KaraC1980 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but are canister filters like those little charcol and cotton filters that you had to manually figure out the cotton/charcol ratio and stick in the corners of small 1/2 gal - 1 gal goldfish bowls? Or am I way off the mark?


AAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAH................. LOL.............. AMAZING


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Uh... papik, no need to be rude, we are here to offer advice and help with those that don't quite the knowledge others have


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

KnaveTO said:


> Uh... papik, no need to be rude, we are here to offer advice and help with those that don't quite the knowledge others have


i wasn't being rude......... i thought that KaraC1980 was making a joke as well..... this is just a matter of two people (you and me) taking it two different ways is all


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

I was talking to a friend of mine I hadn't seen in a while, (at a wedding last weekend) and it turned out that he had a RENA XP Cannister filter he had ordered but never used. The best part about it was that he gave it to me for FREE. Sweet! 
I set it up and the tank is sooo clear now. You can't see any particles in the water whatsoever. It could be my imagination, but my lighting seems brighter too.  

I've come to the conclusion now that Cannisters are far more effective than the HOB filter I was previously using. Also its dead silent. Not sure if RENA is comparable to an Eheim but I am happy with it so far and you can't beat the price I got it for.


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

well if anything will compare with eheim... it's rena... good pick up.. definitly can't beat the price.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I use Rena XP's on most of my tanks and love them.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I use a 2217 on my 65G, a xp2 on my 35G and HOB on two 10G

Out of my experience, I hate canister, because they are a hassle to clean and change. Most of the maintance time, I have wet myself with it

Hang on back filter is much more easier to replace the filter pad and cleaning out the filter


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

How often should you clean a Cannister Filter? With my HOB I just periodically opened and rinsed the filter pad if it looked nasty.


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

i think cleaning of the cannister filter depends on the waste load it's taking but generally speaking your gonna want to clean it ummm.. every 3-6 months... and it is not unheard of that some people even longer. i guess that would depend on what kind of system you have going on in the tank like how many plants using up nitrates and so on. I have a 2217 on my 90g with my stock list in my signature. i bought it a while back... i've cleaned it once before and i plan on cleaning it again this weekend. i actually don't know if there's a sign that i should clean it... i think i just do it for peace of mind. i have a AC 70 also on the 90g until i can get a second cannister filter for it. the AC used to run on my 33g till i shut that one down. It definitly had to be cleaned more often but i neglected it for the longest time and it still seemed to do a good job. i had plants and fish in the 33 with no casualties. I think a lot of it is a matter of opinion and in my opinion... cannister filter all the way. i don't get soaked when i clean mine... maybe i just pay attention to what i'm doing. the external power filter is a little easier to clean but has to be done more frequently. but i think the cannister filter's silence while running makes a big difference... not to mention i think they do a better job as a water filter. mostly with biological filteration. the choice is yours... cannister... definitly quieter... definitly more expensive... probably better but definitly equal filtration capabilities. power external filter... definitly cheaper... must be cleaned more often...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Like Breeze said, I'd maintain it every 2 - 4 months, maybe longer if the tank is lightly fed and stocked.

I maintain mine about every 3 - 4 months. Basically whenever I can see that water quality doesn't improve appreciably with successive large WCs - shrimps are a great indicator of this


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> - shrimps are a great indicator of this


what do you mean?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

In my tanks I notice that when the tank is due for a water change is indicted by the activity level of the shrimp - they should be swimming around freely and not lethargic, always picking at stuff and not staying completely still. If they are, then I do a WC an they typically are back at shrimping around in an hour or two.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> In my tanks I notice that when the tank is due for a water change is indicted by the activity level of the shrimp - they should be swimming around freely and not lethargic, always picking at stuff and not staying completely still. If they are, then I do a WC an they typically are back at shrimping around in an hour or two.


ah I see. That makes sense, cus I was thinking along the lines of....when shrimp start dieing....:/


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

No, cause if they start going then the L046 are in major peril too. None of my tanks ever get that bad (knock on wood).


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> No, cause if they start going then the L046 are in major peril too. None of my tanks ever get that bad (knock on wood).


ya, that was my next thought.


----------



## IMCL85 (Sep 4, 2007)

Really both r good, but really all depend on what fish u r keeping / aquarium landscape. The Cannister filter I find works much more better in a planted aquarium with small tetra etc. Cause u wouldn't be taking the media out very offen for maintainence. And the HOB filter on the other hand is much more easier for maintainence + adding new media etc and a must have in hospital tank in my opinion.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

BillD said:


> One thing I see written often, is that cannisters can go longer between cleanings. This is a bit of bad practice. Anything in your filter, be it cannister or HOB, is still in the tank. You may not see it, but it is still there. Clean filters operate more efficiently, and regularly removing the solids will result in lower nitrate levels.


Bill does raise an excellent point, one which I often overlook because all but one of my tanks are densely planted.

No matter how many filters one has, or how good they are, regular maintenance cannot and should not be avoided.

Siphon crap up and regular water changes. Every week, at least once!


----------

